# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Što kad pukne vodenjak prije trudova?

## Karin

S obzirom da priželjkujem što duže ostati doma, ovog se najviše bojim.
Da li zaista čim pukne vodenjak moram u rodilište i koliko se nakon puknuća može čekati na trudove? Čitam da su kod nas skloni brzom uvaljivanju dripa, puno prije nego vani, a to bih rado izbjegla. Da li ima tko kakav link na članak o tom problemu ili neki savjet? Rado bih se informirala, tako da u slučaju da mi se takav scenarij desi, da znam što mogu, a što ne zahtjevati i koliko dugo mogu odbijati drip a da ne ugrozim svoju bebicu. Planiram roditi na SD.

----------


## KateLo

Ukoliko si prvorotka i u terminu,znači 37.tj prošao,ako ti pukne vodenjak prije,polako bez panike obavi sve higijenske potrebe doma,imaš vremena sigurno 4-5 sati za to.Možeš nazvati rodilište i tražiti da ti dežurni liječnik ili primalja kaže kada da kreneš.U svakom slučaju ne trebaš juriti.

----------


## Lutonjica

drip ćeš u toj situaciji jako teško odbiti u velikoj većini hrvatskih rodilišta  :/ 
a možeš ga odbijati dokle god je sve u redu s tobom i bebom (vidiš po ctg-u, izgledu plodne vode...)
bila sam u situaciji kakvu opisuješ, i odbila sam drip. prvi trud osjetila sam tek 9 sati od pucanja vodenjaka, rodila sam 16 sati od pucanja vodenjaka.

----------


## mikka

jedino ako bi slucajno ispala pupkovina moras po hitnom postupku u bolnicu, inace si uzmi malo vremena.

drip, kao sto kate Lut, mozes odbiti, ako se na ctg pokaze da je sve ok s bebom.

----------


## ninet

> S obzirom da priželjkujem što duže ostati doma, ovog se najviše bojim.
> Da li zaista čim pukne vodenjak moram u rodilište i koliko se nakon puknuća može čekati na trudove? Čitam da su kod nas skloni brzom uvaljivanju dripa, puno prije nego vani, a to bih rado izbjegla. Da li ima tko kakav link na članak o tom problemu ili neki savjet? Rado bih se informirala, tako da u slučaju da mi se takav scenarij desi, da znam što mogu, a što ne zahtjevati i koliko dugo mogu odbijati drip a da ne ugrozim svoju bebicu. Planiram roditi na SD.


Vidi, moj porod je bio upravo takav. Vodenjak pukao u 6 ujutro, do deset nisam imala ni t od trudova i bila otvorena 1 cm....a u pola jedan se porodila - bez dripa...
E sad, ja sam odmah otisla u porodiliste jer je voda bila zelena i postojala je mogucnost fetalne patnje. Ukoliko je vodica bistra - mislim da nema razloga za frku i paniku.

----------


## BusyBee

> jedino ako bi slucajno ispala pupkovina moras po hitnom postupku u bolnicu, inace si uzmi malo vremena.


Prolaps pupkovine se puno cesce dogadja kad je vodenjak prokinut, a ne kad spontano pukne.

----------


## Elinor

Došla sam u bolnicu oko sat vremena nakon pucanja vodenjaka. Odmah su mi nudili drip al sam odbila i užicala da me 12 sati puste bez intervencija ako bude sve u redu s bebom. Trudove sam dobila odmah a rodila 14 sati nakon pucanja.

----------


## meda

> Ukoliko si prvorotka i u terminu,znači 37.tj prošao,ako ti pukne vodenjak prije,polako bez panike obavi sve higijenske potrebe doma,imaš vremena sigurno 4-5 sati za to.Možeš nazvati rodilište i tražiti da ti dežurni liječnik ili primalja kaže kada da kreneš.U svakom slučaju ne trebaš juriti.


mislim da ce ti svaki lijecnik reci da dodes odmah. pa ne mogu oni tako preko telefona reci da ne trebas dolaziti, kad je njima po protokolu da ti dodes odmah tj. u roku od sat vremena u bolnicu i u roku od 24 sata obavezno rodis
osim toga, ne mogu oni preuzeti odgovornost da je sve ok i da ce tako i biti

ne znam sto reci kao savjet na ovo, i mene zanima, prvi porod mi ej tako poceo, ujutro pukao vodenjak, oko podne poceli trudovi, u ponoc pristala na drip (htjeli su ga dati oko 5 popodne prvi put), rodila u podne drugi dan!

----------


## Lu

takoje meni bilo i ja jadna nisam pojma imala i osla odmah u bolnicu a kad tamo po kratkom postupku me stavilo na drip   :Rolling Eyes:   i naravno zavrsila na carskom cetrnaest sati kasnije.

da mi se to ponovi isla bih u rodiliste ali bih odbila drip i cekala prirodne trudove uz kontroliranje plodne vode. bila bih ipak preveliki trtaros da cekam doma  :/

----------


## malena beba

meni je cep otisao oko 10 ujutro, curkala mi plodna voda ali ja sam otisla tek malo prije dva kod svog ginekologa (jer mu tada zavrsava smjena   :Grin:  ). 
s obzirom da je bilo rano (tri tjedna prije termina) doktor me posalo za split. lipo sam se otusirala kuci, spremila, oko 3 ipo sam bila u st. pregledali me, dali mi klistir, malo se setala po hodniku. tek oko 5 ipo su me stavili u predradjaonu. da skratim,, rodila sam u 21h. nisu mi dali drip. 
zakljucak je ne zuri u bolnicu   :Grin:

----------


## lejla

Bistra plodna voda - cekas pravilne trudove na 5 min - moze potrajati i 48h.

Moja su oba poroda pocela puknucem vodenjaka i cekanjem na spontane trudove. Prvi porod 18h, Drugi 5h - od puknuca do rodjenja.

----------


## fegusti

kod mene je prošlo cca 3 sata od puknuća vodenjaka do prvih trudova.
da sam znala što danas znam, ne bih se žurila u bolnicu.

voljela bih da se javi *Felix*. sjećam se da je na nekom topicu napisala da se plodova voda obnavlja tako da nema bojazni da beba ostane na "suhom" (ako sam dobro shvatila).

----------


## Karin

Hvala cure na odgovorima. Nadam se da će ipak prvo početi trudovi kao prvi put, ali ako ne, borit ću se svim silama da mi ne uvale drip. Pa ne mogu mi ništa raditi na silu, zar ne?

----------


## Felix

ne mogu u teoriji, ali ... psihicki te mogu toliko izlomiti da pristanes na sve. zlatna recenica je _'to je u interesu vase bebe'_, a nije ni _'zar zelite naskoditi svom djetetu?'_ za baciti...  :Rolling Eyes:  

da, plodna voda se obnavlja i beba nece biti na suhom. osim toga, ne mora puci cijeli vodenjak - moze samo jedan njegov dio.

prolaps pupkovine je vrlo vrlo rijedak kod spontanog pucanja vodenjaka, obicno se dogadja kod poroda prije 37.tjedna trudnoce i kod rutinske amniotomije u rodilistu.

----------


## anitalu

Kod mene pukao vodenjak što se očitovalo u blagom curenju plodne vode. Trudovi počeli za sat. Ja sam još tri sata bila doma. Pred bolnicom mi je plodna voda iscurila u mlazu. Bila u predrađaoni sat, u rađaoni pet sati. Prvorotka.

----------


## MIHA1

Evo da se i ja pridružim ovoj temi.
pon-trudovi od 6h ujutro , 19.30h dolazak u predrađaonu SD  , 
trudovi svakih 4-5 min,23.00 puknuo vodenjak - trudovi svakih 1-2 min , 
uto - rodila 14.40 h .Prvorotka

----------


## sonja

Ja sam imala upravo takav slučaj na drugom porodu - prvo je pukao vodenjak, a trudovi su došli dosta kasnije - tek u rodilištu (Sv. Duh), ali bez dripa. Vodenjak mi je pukao u pol 4 u noći, ali ja nisam htjela odmah u rodilište - naime znam da od pucanja vodenjaka do poroda može proći i 24 sata (u zapadnim zemljama puštaju i duže). I tako se nisam žurila, šetala sam spremala se, jela...Oko podneva smo ipak krenuli u rodilište jer se MM zabrinuo. Kad smo došli namrgođena sestra je pitala Di ste do sad! Jer kao morala sam odmah doći. 
MM i ja smo napisali plan poroda i odbila sam drip, klistir, brijanje, tako da su me (iako nevoljko) pustili na miru. Ja sam šetala po predrađaoni i trudovi su počeli tek nakon što sam čučnula i vizualizirala otvaranje - bilo je 2 popodne. Rodila sam oko 3 i po - bez dripa, bez lijekova protiv bolova, bez stalnog ležanja. Ma bilo je zapravo super  :D 
Dakle može se odbiti drip i kod nas! Samo treba biti ljubazan i uporan.

----------


## Loryblue

meni je vodenjak pukao na plaži (i otišla sva voda) u 18. ja se ostala kupat još sat vrimena.
otišla onda kući, dobvro se najela, spremila, okupala i krenila u rodilište oko 23.

spojena na ctg bila do ujutro u 8.30 kad je dr zaključio kako mi hitno treba drip jer niti ima trudova niti sam se otvarala.

u 103. ušla u rađaonicu, a u 11.45 sam rodila.

do dripa nisam imala niti jedan trud.
prvi trud sam osjetila debelo nakon što sam ušla u rađaonicu.

kad sve zbrojim: od pucanja vodenjaka do prvog truda izazvanog dripom meni je prošlo skoro 17 sati.

----------


## klia

Šeći okolo naokolo i brzo će početi.  :Smile:  Bez panike, voda se stvara čitavo vrijeme dok je dijete unutra. Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

ako vodenjak pukne, nemoj dati da te vaginalno pregledavaju.
TO dokazano povećava rizik od infekcije.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...r=asc&start=50
> PRM (premture rupture of membranes)
> Ne znamo kako će porod započeti…to može biti “show” (op.prev.je li se to prevodi u hrv. kao sluzni čep?), kontrakcijama ili PRM (op.prev. pucanjem vodenjaka). Zašto je to važno znati? Važno je znati da je PRM jedan od načina na koji porod počinje i ako se to dogodi, važno je promatrati boju plodne vode. 
> 
> U British Journal of Obstretics and Gyn. (BJOG), 1997, objavljeno je švedsko istraživanje koje je bilo RCT, i koje je uspoređivalo ishode poroda koji su započeli s PRM i koji su bili inducirani i onih kod kojih se čekalo do 48 sati na uspostavu prirodnih trudova. Rezultati su pokazali da ne činiti ništa tijekom 48 sati je jednako dobro ili bolje nego inducirati porod (u slučaju kada se dogodi PRM). Ako je plodna voda prozirna (engl. clear) , najbolje ništa ne raditi i čekati do 48 sati (nakon početka otjecanja plodne vode op.prev.). Bilo je i istraživanje koje je pokazalo iste rezultate za čekanje i do 72 sata. 
> U slučaju PRM (plus prozirna voda, op.prev.), najbolje je čekati, nastaviti sa svakodnevnim aktivnostima i biti smirena (ne uzbuđivati se) (op.prev. uočite zamijetnu razliku u pristupu u odnosu na savjet da se odmah dođe u bolnicu, induciraju trudovi ili ubrzaju, daju preventivni antibiotici….) 
> Vrlo je vjerojatno da će trudovi krenuti unutar 48 sati. Medicinska literatura ništa ne govori o čekanju koje bi bilo duže od 72 sata…Najbolje je slijediti svoju intuiciju (op.prev. čitala sam priču žene kojoj je plodna voda curila nekoliko dana; Lilianin komentar je bio: Nitko te ne može inducirati, ako ne otiđeš u bolnicu pristaneš na indukciju) 
> 
> 20 posto poroda počinje s PRM. (op.prev. na kraju je nadodao da u onom švedskom istraživanju nisu radili vaginalne preglede I nisu davali antibiotike te kako su antibiotici u perinatalnom razdoblju faktor rizika za pojavu alergija u djeteta).

----------


## Ivany

Meni su nekih 2sata nakon što mi je vodenjak pukao (i voda u mlazovima iscurila) počeli trudovi. Kad sam došla u bolnicu (Osijek) nisam imala trudove i bilo je 1.30 pa me možda i zato što je noć doktor poslao u sobu "na spavanje". Tek su me u 10sati stavili u rađaonu i dali mi drip, ležala sam do 17sati u trudovima dok nisam rodila. Znači rodila sam 16,5sati nakon puknuća.
Moj savjet je da ako je sve ok, nežuriš u bolnicu. Mislim da bi meni pomoglo da mi je rekao da se šetam niz hodnik a ne da legnem i spavam (naravno nisam oka sklopila).

----------


## Zara1

Meni je vodenjak pukao u 5 ujutro. Plodna voda je bila zelena   :Sad:  . Istuširala sam se, oprala kosu, depilirala i oko 7 stigla u bolnicu sa planom poroda, otvorena samo 1 cm. U 10 sam bila u rađaoni (nakon klistira). Tek oko 12 sam dobila svoje  trudove (drip nitko nije ni spominjao), a rodila u pola 5 popodne. Jedino mi zbog plodne vode nisu dali porod na stolčiću, bila sam stalno prikopčana na ctg i kao morali su mi napraviti epi. da se beba ne naguta plodne vode prilikom izgona. Rodila sam u VŽ bolnici.   :Smile:

----------


## Maya&Leon

pridružujem se:

- u 5,30 puknuo vodenjak (bistra plodna voda)
- do 8 h MM i ja se otuširali, popili kavu, naslikavali i malo ludirali
- odšetali do bolnice (5 min pješice, pod trudovima za koje tada nisam znala da ih imam)
- do 9,30 me već pripremili, smjestili nas u box i bez pitanja (i mog znanja)  dali drip (Vinogradska) - naivka sam mislila da sam samo na infuziji (istini za volju i da sam znala ne znam da li bih odbila)
- u 13,15 rodila   :Saint:  uz veliku pomoć MM-a

----------


## litala

drugi i treci porod poceli su mi curenjem plodove vode. oba puta su trudovi poceli cca sat vremena nakon pocetka curenja. rodila cetiri do pet sati od pocetka.

prvi i cetvrti porod zapoceli trudovima, u prvom su mi vodenjak prokinuli na prijemnom pregledu u rodilistu bez pitanja, u cetvrtom pri izgonu, uz moj pristanak.


zanimljivo mi je da su prva i cetvrta beba curice, druga i treca - djecaci  :Smile:

----------


## sonja

Vidiš litala, i meni je porod s curicom počeo s trudovima, a s dečkom tako da je pukao vodenjak - možda postoji neka korelacija?
Zanimljivo je da mi je vodenjak pukao točno nakon što je Jakov jako lupio - tako da sam ja imala snažan dojam da je on sam probušio vodenjak  :Wink:   Frajer mali   :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

> Vidiš litala, i meni je porod s curicom počeo s trudovima, a s dečkom tako da je pukao vodenjak - možda postoji neka korelacija?


kod mene isto ovako!! mozda stvarno ima neke veze?

----------


## sweety

Mene je moja mama išla rodit nakon što joj je puknuo vodenjak. Trudova nije bilo ni blizu.

Svako nešto... Možda je ipak genetika...

----------


## Ms. Mar

Ja sam rodila cca 37 sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka. Nažalost nakon (ne znam točno) 12 ili 15 sati dripa (jer su moji trudovi stali). Možda nisu svi osjetljivi kao ja, ali bolnička atmosfera sigurno ne pogoduje lijepom razvoju događaja pa je sigurno bolje malo odgoditi taj odlazak u bolnicu, ako ti osjećaš da je sve ok. Ja sam igrom slučaja bila naručena na pregled taj dan, ali sa sadašnjim iskustvom bih vjerojatno nazvala i rekla: 'Ne mogu doći jer mi je pukao vodenjak, vidimo se kad bude vrijeme.'

----------


## maestral

u utorak u 4.30 nocu mi je pukao vodenjak, voda se slivala, imala sam utisak da nista nije ostalo, medjutim voda se obnavlja i jos nekoliko puta sam imala masovnije izlivanje.
u bolnici sam bila oko 6.30. trudovi - skoro nikakvi
u sredu navece oko 22.30 krecu trudovi - konacno! 
u cetvrtak u 17.30 zavrsio se porod - prirodnim putem.
Bilo je ustanovljeno da imam infekciju streptokokom, ali smo to saznali dok je porodjaj bio u toku. Dobila sam antibiotik, beba nije dobila nista - samo su je pratili.

Sve se to, doduse, desavalo u Nemackoj i to u antropozofskoj bolnici, cak ni ovde u prosecnim porodilistima ne bi tako dugo cekali na trudove.

----------


## odra

I kod mene je krenulo puknućem vodenjaka - oko 18.30 h. Za nekih dva sata sam došla u bolnicu. Bila otvorena jedva 2 prsta.Od trudova ni T. Al nisu me stavili na drip, nego u sobu. Trudovi su počeli tek oko 23.30, dakle nekih 5 sati poslije puknuća. Ali nikako otvaranje. E, da, i slijedilo je puno vaginalnih pregleda.... :/  Nekih 2 sata kasnije stavili su me na drip (bez pitanja i objašnjenja) i rađala sam još 4 sata, u groznim trudovima od dripa. Užas!
Beba je imala onaj kožni osip, mislim impetigo, ili tako nekako i rekli su mi da je to od toga što je prošlo dugo od puknuća do poroda :?  Nikad ne priznaju da su oni za nešto krivi, npr. možda od tih pregleda??

----------


## Lutonjica

margita nije imala nikakav osip niti išta, bez obzira što je relativno dugo prošlo od puknuća do poroda (16 sati). pregledali su me 3 puta za to vrijeme. ni ja se nisam otvarala, 2 prsta skoro cijelo vrijeme, a onda sam se tek u zadnja 4 sata otvorila 6 prstiju.

inače, imam dvije cure, prvi porod počeo je trudovima (a vodenjak mi je prokinut puno kasnije), a drugi je počeo puknućem vodenjaka bez ikakvih trudova.

----------


## Točkica

Od puknuća vodenjaka do poroda kod mene je prošlo 17 sati, nisam imala trudove, otvorena 1 cm, drip pod naravno.
Pregledavali su me vaginalno svaka dva sata, beba dobila infekciju 4 dana nakon poroda, prošla terapiju antibioticima. Ostale u bolnici 6 dana.  :Sad:

----------


## Saradadevii

U Engleskoj je situacija ovakva:
*ako pocinje otjecati plodna voda i ako ona nije mekonijska, ceka se do 48 sati.* Ako se do tada trudovi ne pokrenu, ide se na indukciju.

Temelje to na istrazivanjima koja su pokazala da se kod 70 ili 80 i nesto posto zena trudovi pokrenu unutar 24 sata od pucanja vodenjaka, kod manjeg postotka se pokrenu unutar 36 itd...

Osobno iskustvo kod prvog djeteta , trudovi su se utemeljili 10 sati nakon pocetka otjecanja plodne vode. I nakon toga porod se relativno brzo odvio (oko 4 sata)

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Beba je imala onaj kožni osip, mislim impetigo, ili tako nekako i rekli su mi da je to od toga što je prošlo dugo od puknuća do poroda :?  Nikad ne priznaju da su oni za nešto krivi, npr. možda od tih pregleda??


Kod mene je stvarno dugo prošlo od pucanja vodenjaka do poroda, kao što sam napisala gore (cca 37 sati). Ne znam točno koliko su me puta kroz to vrijeme pregledali, ali znam da se 'štedilo' na pregledima. Beba isto nije imala nikakav osip.

----------


## meda

mene su bas puno pregledavali :/

----------


## Karin

Koliko mi se čini, na osnovu svih vaših iskustva, bolje je ne žuriti odmah u bolnicu jer kad te se jednom dočepaju teško im se oduprijeti. A i pretpostavljam da će prije doći trudovi doma u opuštenijoj atmosferi, nego u bolnici. No s druge strane kako znati da je s bebom sve u redu. Kad počne otjecanje plodne vode, da li i laik može vidjeti da li je ona OK (prozirna) ili ne?

----------


## Lutonjica

> da li i laik može vidjeti da li je ona OK


moze
prozirna ili mliječna

----------


## Lupko

Kod mene,počeli trudovi u 19 h,oko 23 otišao čep,u 1h u noći vodenjak,porodila se nakon dugih 25 sati u 21 h 19 MIN.

----------


## mimi87

Hallo evo i ja vam se prikljucila...naime sa mojom prvom trudnocom nisam imala nikakvih problema gotivi kao da nisam bila trudna. 15 dana prije termina oko 1:45h pukao mi je vodenjak i voda mi je iscurila u mlazu nisam je mogla konzrolirat.oko 2:30h sam stigla u bolnicu 1cm otvorena, izmedju 4-4:30h su poceli lagani trudovi, u 5:58h jasmine se rodila.moj su porodbi trudnoca bili kao vodu piti.hvala bogu! Sad sam trudna 6.tjedana i isjecam se malo drugacije nego sa jasminom ali se nadam da ce sve biti uredu.

----------


## Apsu

A što ako mi voda ne počne curkati po malo nego iscuri u jakom mlazu, jel da i onda pričekam malo doma ili da idem u bolnicu, jel se stigne toliko puno vode obnoviti?

----------


## Ginger

A ne znam, mene to isto muci
Meni je u prvoj trudnoci puko vodenjak i islo je u jakim mlazovima u vise navrata
Istusirala sam se i otisla u rodiliste, al isla sam na carski pa zato (trebao je biti tjedan dana kasnije)
Sad se nadam da nece biti tako, vec da ce puknuti pred sam kraj...htjela bih ostati doma sto duze

----------


## sirius

Stigne se obnoviti.
 Jedino sto vas obavezno treba brinuti kod vodenjaka da li je plodna voda bistra ili ne ( ako ste u terminu i dijete stavom glavicom).
pucanje vodenjaka je isto regularni pocetak poroda , nije to nikakva ekskluziva.

----------


## Ginger

Ma znam da je to redovni dio poroda...
Al ne znam koliko bi se u tom slucaju usudila ostati doma...to me brine...
A pokusavam izbjeci "full tretman" od prosli put

----------


## sirius

Gledaj, nemoj se time opterecivati. Ako prvo pukne vodenjak odluciti ces u tom trenutku sto ces napraviti prema stanju i trenutnom osjecaju.

----------


## Morin

Meni su rekli da ak mi pukne vodenjak bolje je doci odmah da ne bi doslo do prolapsa pupcane vrpce. Voda mi je curkala, trudove nisam dobila, otvorila sam se bez trudova i bez dripa. Nitko nije panicario ni pozurivao porod, daoace nisu ni ocekivali da ce se ista fogoditi slijedeca 24 sata, samo su nadzirali bebu

----------


## sirius

Prolaps pupkovine je jako rijedak i u gotovo u pravilu se dogada iz dva razloga ( ako je porod u terminu):
1. Zadak 
2. Busenje vodenjaka prije nego je glavica potpuno u zdjelici

----------


## Apsu

Znači kod prozirne plodne vode ne trebam brinut, a što je s mliječnom, jel ona za zabrinut se? Zelenu znam da ne odugovlačim sa odlaskom u bolnicu..

----------


## leonisa

mlijecna plodna voda znaci da je zrela i to je ok plodna voda.

----------


## macaklinka?

Evo i mog nedavnog iskustva u Rijeci. Plodna voda mi je počela curkati pola sata prije ponoći. Otišla sam odmah u bolnicu. Imala sam plan poroda u kojem sam htjela sve prirodno. Dežurna liječnica mi je dozvolila da pričekam 3 sata na trudove, ali me odmah počela pripremati na drugačiji porod nego sam zamislila :/ 
Kad se trudovi nisu pojavili, ja sam tražila da još čekamo, što je prilično iznerviralo liječnicu koja je ljutito dodala napomenu na papir da odbijam.
Na kraju sam ipak pristala na poticanje trudova, jer su me uplašili infekcijom i time da oni nakon 12 od pucanja moraju dati antibiotik. 
No, nisam dobila drip (oksitocin), već prostaglandin na infuziju. Nakon četiri sata na tome uspostavili su mi se dobri vlastiti trudovi i otvorila sam se, pa sam mogla u kadu, gdje sam rodila u 13.50. Nisam izbjegla antibiotik :/ i maloj Ćoskici su uzeli aspirat iz nosa da vide ima li bakterija. Bu.

Na kraju je ispao ok porod, ali sad bih ipak čekala trudove doma. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## krojachica

> Ma znam da je to redovni dio poroda...
> Al ne znam koliko bi se u tom slucaju usudila ostati doma...to me brine...
> A pokusavam izbjeci "full tretman" od prosli put


Pošto ti je to 3. porod, mislim da ne bi trebala previše čekati.

Meni su oba poroda počela pucanjem vodenjaka: 
u prvom su trudovi počeli 2 sata poslije pucanja vodenjaka, ali slabi tako da su mi nakon 7 sati dali drip i rodila sam u roku 2 sata od tada (sve zajedno 11).

Za razliku od toga, kod drugog poroda su mi trudovi spontano počeli 4 sata nakon puknuća vodenjaka, međutim su bili intenzivni i rodila sam 
za slijedećih 2,5 sata (sve skupa 6,5). Kod ovog drugog smo došli u bolnicu prije trudova, pregledali su me (potpuno zatvorena) i odlučili me ostaviti za sutra (dakle još cca 12 sati) i dali su mi antibiotik no onda su trudovi iznenada počeli i sve se je jako brzo odvijalo. 
Dakle 2,5 sata od potpune zatvorenosti bez trudova do izlaska bebe. 
Da sam krenula u bolnicu tek kad su krenuli trudovi, opet bi stigla, ali bi sve bilo malo knap. 

Kod trećeg poroda bi trudovi trebali biti još efektivniji i stvar ići još brže, tako da...

----------


## mona

Meni su u bolnici na prvom porodu nakon puknuca vodenjaka cekali 36 sati s porodom.na drugom 13h.obje bebe su bile ok.oba carska bez trudova ali to je druga prica.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Thnx cure!
Ma da, nema smisla opterecivati se unaprijed, al mm trazi detaljne upute  :Smile: 
Ne bojim se da necu stici na vrijeme, rodiliste gledam s prozora, pjeske imam valjda 4 minute do tamo

----------


## Apsu

Čitala sam sada malo po netu o pucanju vodenjaka i na nekoliko mjesta naišla da ako pukne vodenjak u mazu da treba odmah leći na 20 minuta a potom se polako spremiti i krenuti u bolnicu, što manje hodati itd da ne bi došlo do ispadanja pupkovine.. Nitko mi nije prije rekao ništa o tome, jel ima hodanje stvarno veze s time ili su to ipak neke druge okolnosti?

----------


## marta

To su druge okolnosti. Prolaps pupkovine je vrlo rijetka pojava. Češće se događa kod zatka, a najčešće dok preranog prokidanja vodenjaka u bolnici. 
Ako ti pukne vodenjak, a plodna voda nije prozirne do mlijecne (svijetlo žute boje), nego tamno zelene ili smeđe onda moraš hitno u bolnicu. U slučaju pucanja vodenjaka bez trudova, a plodna voda je ok, bebu osjećaš, dobro se osjećaš, možeš čekati trudove.

----------


## freya7

Prolapsu sa, svjedocila prije cca tri tjedna kad su zeni u predradjaoni probusili vodenjak...
uazas koja panika u sekundi

----------


## Beti3

O, da, panika u sekundi. Srećom prolaps se dogodio na pravom mjestu, gdje ima stručnih ljudi koji znaju kako postupiti. A tri minute su najduže vrijeme koje imaju.
 Da, rijetko se događa, ali  zalud statistička rijetkost ako si baš ta jedna od tisuću, deset tisuća...
Čim pukne vodenjak, rodilište je najpametnija opcija.

----------


## marta

Srećom??? Oni su prouzročili prolaps prokidanjem vodenjaka i onda se to zove srećom?

----------


## Zuska

> Čitala sam sada malo po netu o pucanju vodenjaka i na nekoliko mjesta naišla da ako pukne vodenjak u mazu da treba odmah leći na 20 minuta a potom se polako spremiti i krenuti u bolnicu, što manje hodati itd da ne bi došlo do ispadanja pupkovine.. Nitko mi nije prije rekao ništa o tome, jel ima hodanje stvarno veze s time ili su to ipak neke druge okolnosti?


Meni je malo iza pola noći, dok sam stavljala suđe u mašinu, pukao vodenjak u mlazu. Otišla sam se istuširati, jela, popila čaj, onda čekala da se dragi baci pod tuš pa smo neko vrijeme sjedili zagrljeni na kauču i slušali muziku..i onda smo krenuli (imamo oko 40 min vožnje do rodilišta) oko 3. 

Ispalo je da nisam baš otvorena pa sam nakon klistira upućena u predrađaonu gdje sam si odspavala do jutra. Oko 9 su počeli prvi trudovi, odbila drip. Hodala, sjedila na lopti i tako to, ali u početku sam se sporo otvarala...Pregledali me par puta. Imala sam sreću da sam, uz jednu curu koja je stalno spavala, bila jedina rodilja u cijelom rodilištu pa sam imala tišinu i mir, mogla sam se koncentrirati, mantrati kako sam cvijet koji se otvara  :Smile: 
U rađaoni nisam bila dugo, rodila u 15:30 uz malo dripa na kraju i nalijeganje na trbuh  :Sad:  
Sve bilo ok.

----------


## freya7

> Srećom??? Oni su prouzročili prolaps prokidanjem vodenjaka i onda se to zove srećom?


Ma bas je bilo grozno...ne mogu mislit kaj je toj zeni proletilo kroz glavu....
navodno je dr uspio vratiti nazad....ako je to moguce...

al taj trenutak...njih sto u viziti...mi ko neke jadnice tam gologuze lezimo....da svita prodje....

----------


## Apsu

Znači jako je mala šansa da mi se dogodi prolaps ako mi prirodno pukne vodenjak.. Jedna briga manje, sad samo da u vodi nema mekonija i možda ću imati hrabrosti ne jurit isti tren u bolnicu.. Stvarno želim izbjeci dugi boravak u predrađaoni i na kraju dobiti drip..

----------


## Beti3

> Srećom??? Oni su prouzročili prolaps prokidanjem vodenjaka i onda se to zove srećom?


Nikad se ne zna bi li se to dogodilo i prirodnim pucanjem vodenjaka. 
No vodenjak, pucanje, plodna voda, teme su koje me odmah dodiruju, pogotovo u ove dane kad je malo više od 24 sata do rođendana moje curice. Bolje je da ne otvaram ovakve teme sada. Neću više.

----------


## sirius

Sansa za prolaps u spontanom pucanju kad nije zadak u pitanju je zanemariva.
moja prijateljica koja je specijalizirala ginekologiju u jednom rodilistu je vidjela prolaps dva puta u dvije godine ( koliko je tada boravila tamo).
jednom kod prijevremenog poroda na zadak.
i drugi put kad su rodilji probusili vodenjak u bolnici da pobrzaju stvari.

----------


## freya7

> Znači jako je mala šansa da mi se dogodi prolaps ako mi prirodno pukne vodenjak.. Jedna briga manje, sad samo da u vodi nema mekonija i možda ću imati hrabrosti ne jurit isti tren u bolnicu.. Stvarno želim izbjeci dugi boravak u predrađaoni i na kraju dobiti drip..


Jako mala sansa...a i to nije bas cesto....
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/dr-m...i-rez-prvi-dio

----------


## leonisa

Apsu, meni je puko vodenjak kad su me zaprimili na odjel radi CR ujutro.
prvo su me poslali na wc, pa su mi rekli da se presvucem, pa 30min ctga, pa su me odveli na pregled i ustanovili da sam jos uvijek skroz zatvorena.
pa nisu znali kud bi samnom i poslali me u predradjaonu. zatvorenu. vristala sam u sebi i sizila sto me nisu slusali i dali jos jedan dan jer bi fino lezala i hodala doma i dosla u rodiliste na 5-3min trudova, kako sam s ginicem i planirala.
do jutra su me pregledali jednom.

ocu reci, kad mi je puko vodenjak, do pregleda proslo je skoro sat vremena. da su oni smatrali da je tolika hica tj, mogucnost i prolapsa, hitili bi me na stol odmah.

----------


## Ginger

> Srećom??? Oni su prouzročili prolaps prokidanjem vodenjaka i onda se to zove srećom?


Debeli potpis!
Nije to nikakva sreca...da, uvijek postoji mogucnost da se bilo sto dogodi doma, ali cinjenica je da su oni ovo uzrokovali - i ponovo, nepotrebnim forsiranjem
Sreca bi bilo da se to dogodilo prilikom spontanog puknuca, a zena je vec u rodilistu...ovako...

----------


## marta

Mogućnost da se to dogodi doma je zanemariva. Doista. 
Ako je porod u terminu, onda o tome ne treba razmišljat čak ni kad je zadak u pitanju, a kamoli ako je glavica.

----------


## allie.rock

Ja sam danas bila na kontroli i gin.mi je rekao da sam potpuno uloživa,te kako sumnja da cu docekati termin (sad sam u 34+1t.t) ,termin bi bio 17.2. Rekao je da mi svaki cas moze puknut vodenjak! Sad mene zanima koliko dugo moze proci vremenski kad pukne vodenjak (s time da sam vec otvorena) do rodilišta imam 2 sata!?  :Shock:

----------


## malena beba

moze proci dugo i jos duze  :Grin: 
meni je pukao ujutro, rodila sam navecer. sestri je pukao navecer a tek sutradan popodne rodila. nema panike  :Smile:

----------


## allie.rock

Hvala ti,ma Bojim se zbog toga sto sam vec otvorena pa..

----------


## frka

allie, gin ti priča gluposti. to što si uloživa nema veze s pucanjem vodenjaka. možeš biti i ohoho otvorena pa da vodenjak ne pukne. pa nekima pukne tek na izgonu.

----------


## allie.rock

Uf,hvala vam! Nadam se da cu progurat bar jos 2tj

----------


## allie.rock

Znam da ce pitanje biti vjerojatno glupo,ali .. Sve mi je to jos nepoznato pa...
Kako sam skuzila,mnoge odbacuju drip,ne zele ga.. Pa me zanima zasto?
(da i ja kazem da ga ne zelim  :Smile:  )

----------


## Zara1

evo teme http://forum.roda.hr/threads/36957-D...highlight=drip

----------


## allie.rock

Hvala ti!  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

Meni je u 9 ujutro pukao, a rodila u 23:14 uz drip od podne...

----------


## Ginger

E, naravno da mi je puko vodenjak prije trudova  :Rolling Eyes: 
A taaaaako sam to htjela izbjeci
U rodiste smo dosli dva sata nakon puknuca, nisam se usudila duze cekati, iako je voda bila bistra
Trudovi su bili lagani na dolasku, a dosla sam 4 cm otvorena
Rodila sam nesto prije 15h, a vodenjak je puko oko 4.30

----------


## Beti3

> Znam da ce pitanje biti vjerojatno glupo,ali .. Sve mi je to jos nepoznato pa...
> Kako sam skuzila,mnoge odbacuju drip,ne zele ga.. Pa me zanima zasto?
> (da i ja kazem da ga ne zelim  )


Može se roditi i bez dripa i sa njime.
 Osobno, nisam primijetila razliku. Dobila sam ga na 3. porodu, induciranom. I zadnjih pola sata 4. poroda. Više radi kontrole postporođajnog krvarenja (višerodka) nego ubrzanja poroda.

Drip je sintetski hormon koji se i inače luči u tijelu. Ubrza porod. Malo duže traje svaki trud i možda je jači, iako ne znaš kakvi bi bili trudovi bez dripa na baš tom porodu. Vidjet ćeš sama kako će ti biti. Ako cijeli porod traje dugo i dosta ti je svega, umorna si i hoćeš da TO završi, dobro će ti doći drip, jer će TO brže završiti. 

Sve u svemu, roditi nije strašno. Bez brige. Prvi put je poprilično iznenađenje, ali može se.

----------


## Ginger

O ja sam i te kako osjetila razliku  :Sad: 
Na proslom porodu, isforsiranom po svemu, bila sam na dripu 6 sati-bolilo ja zivotinjski, nepodnosljivo, izmucene beba i ja
Na ovom nedavnom porodu, moji prorodni trudovi su bili zestoki, ali podnosljivi
Na kraju sam ipak dobila malo dripa (ali stvarno malo i kratko) jer se nisam otvarala, i da, nakon njega je sve krenulo, opet je koma bolilo, al srecom trajalo je svega pola sata pa nije bio bed- beba i ja super
Problem je sto ga dijele sakom i kapom, i kad treba i kad ne treba

----------


## Olympia

Oh zasto ja nisam procitala ovu temu prije poroda? Iako ne znam bi li mi pomogla. Svi, bas svi su mi rekli da nakon puknuca treba sto prije ici u bolnicu. Meni je bas posteno pljusnulo oko 23h i malo iza ponoci sam dosla. Nazalost dosla sam u nocnu smjenu (zajeb br 1), pri klistiru sam zbog cinjenice da sam se najela doma (znam da mi ne bi dali jesti) i da se u wc pusilo izrigala dusu  :Sad:  + mi je neka mala sestra/babica doslovno na vratima boxa spicila Normabel u guzicu (onak omg, a nikad u zivotu nisam nis uzela za smirenje) i sad ja i nakon 3.5 godine imam ptsp i griznju savjesti sto se u takvom stanju u 2 ujutro nisam uspjela "izboriti" za sebe (pa nije to razgovor za posao ili vecu placu!). Naravno da nitko nije rekao da ki daju drip ( bila sam 1 ili 2 prsta otvorena bez sbojih trudova). Nisam ni mislila na epiduralnu jer nisam mogla zamislit takav grozan scenarij i nije mi zabavno da mi pikaju kraljeznicu. Doktori su dolazili i odlazili, nitko nije nis govorio, dolantin sam pokusala odbiti jer su mi svi rekli da samo zamanta a ne smanji bolove ali me ona mala sestra izvrijedjala. Pola tog se ne sjecam osim da nije bilo nikakvog predaha izmediu trudova i nekakvih grceva izmedju njih. Nakon 7 sati brutalnog dripa rodila uz nalijeganje na trbuh i rezanje uz koje je babica ispustila "ups" (mm mi je rekao) i zbog nasilnog poroda ostao je komad posteljice pa sam isla pod opcu na kiretazu.
Srecom je malac bio savrsen ♡ i izgledom i funkcijama, ali ja 2 dana nisam mogla stati na noge, 10 dana umirala od bolova od epi a 5 tjedana nisam mogla posteno hodati niti sjediti  :Sad: . 
Jedan od vaznijih faktora zasto sam se odselila iz Hrv je sto tamo ne bih vise radjala bez deeeebele veze. Sad se radujem humanom pristupu na drugom porodu. Sorry  na depresivnoj prici, mene je prilicno psihicki unistilo sto sam uglavnom slusala o lakim i bajkovitim porodima.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------

